# A (long) story of how I came to get Adele. She's such a good girl.



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, this is going to sound ridiculous...sorry. Adele is 10 1/2 month old now and pretty much all grown up. She's got such a pretty face and a wonderful personality and smart as a whip!!! I love her to pieces!!!! But there's one thing that bothers me. This is my story. I had followed a woman on FB for a few years now and she was collecting such beautiful puppies from all over....korea and other countries. All of her pictures are gorgeous and then she started breeding them and they were all so little and beautiful, and she spent hours each and every day with them, so they were socialized when they went to their new homes. It seemed like a dream come true . I wasn't in the market for a puppy, but I was hooked, I had to have one!!!!! Because of the exorbinate price, my only request was she have shorter legs and a cobby body (like my Archie and Ava) she promised me whe would be. So a friend and I drove 6 hours to Boston to pick her up. When we got to her house, we noticed all of her dogs had very long legs!!! Except for one....who was Ava's size. She then said she wasn't breeding her anymore (she has a puppy from that dog also). Anyway, we stayed and took lots of pictures and chatted then left. When I started posting Adele's pictures on Facebook, some of my friends noticed right away and mentioned that she was bigger than Ava.....the breeder would swoop in and berate them!! how embarrassing!! And then all of her "posse" friends also chimed in and were mean!!!! Then she lost the envelope of cash (she requested cash) that I paid her. She told all of her friends that I stole the money back and that my friend and I were alcoholics !! I actually had to block her after she threatened to sue me and take the puppy back!!! Holy cow, I am at a total loss. Never met someone so unstable. ...in her defense she had "chemo brian" at the time and her mother-in-law passed away the morning that we picked Adele up. But her attitude has never changed. I am so not used to dealing with people like this. So am I crazy for ordering this DNA test? This breeder says she knows "her lines" ....omg, she bought these dogs and is breeding dogs from different countries!!! She's not even on second generations yet! lol. I'm not a mean person at all, but she brings out the worst in me. ok, sorry....that's it. Rant over. Actually now that we have no contact, I send pictures now and then to another mutual friend to share with the breeder. I think there are two pictures here and I don't know how that happened....sorry Did I mention that Adele has the longest legs and body of any maltese that I've ever seen???? They're so long, her knee keeps popping out!!! It's painful for her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

No offense, Pat, but that breeder is pure trash. I hope everyone learns from you sharing your experiences how important it is to get a Malt from the USA from a breeder who has an excellent reputation, both for their dogs and for their interpersonal skills and mental stability. Adele is darling, but I'm sorry she's suffering from luxating patellas :'(


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> No offense, Pat, but that breeder is pure trash. I hope everyone learns from you sharing your experiences how important it is to get a Malt from the USA from a breeder who has an excellent reputation, both for their dogs and for their interpersonal skills and mental stability. Adele is darling, but I'm sorry she's suffering from luxating patellas :'(


Exactly!!!!! But her only redeeming quality is that she socialized Adele beautifully! I wish show breeders had the time to spend on their puppies like this particular person did.  Thanks


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Exactly!!!!! But her only redeeming quality is that she socialized Adele beautifully! I wish show breeders had the time to spend on their puppies like this particular person did.

Pat, you always find a pony at the bottom of a manure pile! I love your positive vibe! Adele is really pretty---reminds me of Ava alot. I wish my legs were that long for my body!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Exactly!!!!! But her only redeeming quality is that she socialized Adele beautifully! I wish show breeders had the time to spend on their puppies like this particular person did.
> 
> Pat, you always find a pony at the bottom of a manure pile! I love your positive vibe! Adele is really pretty---reminds me of Ava alot. I wish my legs were that long for my body!


Sandi, LOL....how can I not have positive vibes? I've got my health, 5 dogs, live at the shore and have several very close friends! It just doesn't get much better than that. ....and you, my friend, are perfectly proportioned as far as I can see. I wish I was thinner...but not quite enough to do anything about it, LOL!!!!!


----------



## Biancav (Dec 2, 2018)

The A Team said:


> Ok, this is going to sound ridiculous...sorry. Adele is 10 1/2 month old now and pretty much all grown up. She's got such a pretty face and a wonderful personality and smart as a whip!!! I love her to pieces!!!! But there's one thing that bothers me. This is my story. I had followed a woman on FB for a few years now and she was collecting such beautiful puppies from all over....korea and other countries. All of her pictures are gorgeous and then she started breeding them and they were all so little and beautiful, and she spent hours each and every day with them, so they were socialized when they went to their new homes. It seemed like a dream come true . I wasn't in the market for a puppy, but I was hooked, I had to have one!!!!! Because of the exorbinate price, my only request was she have shorter legs and a cobby body (like my Archie and Ava) she promised me whe would be. So a friend and I drove 6 hours to Boston to pick her up. When we got to her house, we noticed all of her dogs had very long legs!!! Except for one....who was Ava's size. She then said she wasn't breeding her anymore (she has a puppy from that dog also). Anyway, we stayed and took lots of pictures and chatted then left. When I started posting Adele's pictures on Facebook, some of my friends noticed right away and mentioned that she was bigger than Ava.....the breeder would swoop in and berate them!! how embarrassing!! And then all of her "posse" friends also chimed in and were mean!!!! Then she lost the envelope of cash (she requested cash) that I paid her. She told all of her friends that I stole the money back and that my friend and I were alcoholics !! I actually had to block her after she threatened to sue me and take the puppy back!!! Holy cow, I am at a total loss. Never met someone so unstable. ...in her defense she had "chemo brian" at the time and her mother-in-law passed away the morning that we picked Adele up. But her attitude has never changed. I am so not used to dealing with people like this. So am I crazy for ordering this DNA test? This breeder says she knows "her lines" ....omg, she bought these dogs and is breeding dogs from different countries!!! She's not even on second generations yet! lol. I'm not a mean person at all, but she brings out the worst in me. ok, sorry....that's it. Rant over. Actually now that we have no contact, I send pictures now and then to another mutual friend to share with the breeder. I think there are two pictures here and I don't know how that happened....sorry Did I mention that Adele has the longest legs and body of any maltese that I've ever seen???? They're so long, her knee keeps popping out!!! It's painful for her.
> View attachment 274506
> 
> View attachment 274506


She’s a cutie! Just curious, can you share where in Boston you got her? When I was getting my Gia I didnt know of any.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Ok, this is going to sound ridiculous...sorry. Adele is 10 1/2 month old now and pretty much all grown up. She's got such a pretty face and a wonderful personality and smart as a whip!!! I love her to pieces!!!! But there's one thing that bothers me. This is my story. I had followed a woman on FB for a few years now and she was collecting such beautiful puppies from all over....korea and other countries. All of her pictures are gorgeous and then she started breeding them and they were all so little and beautiful, and she spent hours each and every day with them, so they were socialized when they went to their new homes. It seemed like a dream come true . I wasn't in the market for a puppy, but I was hooked, I had to have one!!!!! Because of the exorbinate price, my only request was she have shorter legs and a cobby body (like my Archie and Ava) she promised me whe would be. So a friend and I drove 6 hours to Boston to pick her up. When we got to her house, we noticed all of her dogs had very long legs!!! Except for one....who was Ava's size. She then said she wasn't breeding her anymore (she has a puppy from that dog also). Anyway, we stayed and took lots of pictures and chatted then left. When I started posting Adele's pictures on Facebook, some of my friends noticed right away and mentioned that she was bigger than Ava.....the breeder would swoop in and berate them!! how embarrassing!! And then all of her "posse" friends also chimed in and were mean!!!! Then she lost the envelope of cash (she requested cash) that I paid her. She told all of her friends that I stole the money back and that my friend and I were alcoholics !! I actually had to block her after she threatened to sue me and take the puppy back!!! Holy cow, I am at a total loss. Never met someone so unstable. ...in her defense she had "chemo brian" at the time and her mother-in-law passed away the morning that we picked Adele up. But her attitude has never changed. I am so not used to dealing with people like this. So am I crazy for ordering this DNA test? This breeder says she knows "her lines" ....omg, she bought these dogs and is breeding dogs from different countries!!! She's not even on second generations yet! lol. I'm not a mean person at all, but she brings out the worst in me. ok, sorry....that's it. Rant over. Actually now that we have no contact, I send pictures now and then to another mutual friend to share with the breeder. I think there are two pictures here and I don't know how that happened....sorry Did I mention that Adele has the longest legs and body of any maltese that I've ever seen???? They're so long, her knee keeps popping out!!! It's painful for her.
> View attachment 274506
> 
> View attachment 274506


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat she didn’t have permission to breed her 1st Korean Maltese girl, yet she bred that little girl every time she came in heat. I don’t think she has pedigrees on any of them, but I cannot swear to that. I have noticed that all of her pictures of the pups they are laying down.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

sassy's mommy said:


> Pat she didn’t have permission to breed her 1st Korean Maltese girl, yet she bred that little girl every time she came in heat. I don’t think she has pedigrees on any of them, but I cannot swear to that. I have noticed that all of her pictures of the pups they are laying down.


Wow, that is really despicable!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pat,
I am so sorry you didn't get what you paid for, but Adele is sweet and pretty and yours. Unfortunately, there are way too many unscrupulous breeders and you my dear friend are too trusting. I am glad you shared your experience. It may help others meanwhile enjoy your girl.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Wow.... thanks for sharing. I actually friended this woman after losing Winnie, but there was something, other than the exorbitant price that turned me off to her. I wound up getting a Maltipoo who is smart and sassy ( with VERY long legs) 🤣. Adele is precious though 😍


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad you found a new baby, Janet! Maltipoos are the best cross, imho.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> Pat she didn’t have permission to breed her 1st Korean Maltese girl, yet she bred that little girl every time she came in heat. I don’t think she has pedigrees on any of them, but I cannot swear to that. I have noticed that all of her pictures of the pups they are laying down.


That is so horrible


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

The A Team said:


> Ok, this is going to sound ridiculous...sorry. Adele is 10 1/2 month old now and pretty much all grown up. She's got such a pretty face and a wonderful personality and smart as a whip!!! I love her to pieces!!!! But there's one thing that bothers me. This is my story. I had followed a woman on FB for a few years now and she was collecting such beautiful puppies from all over....korea and other countries. All of her pictures are gorgeous and then she started breeding them and they were all so little and beautiful, and she spent hours each and every day with them, so they were socialized when they went to their new homes. It seemed like a dream come true . I wasn't in the market for a puppy, but I was hooked, I had to have one!!!!! Because of the exorbinate price, my only request was she have shorter legs and a cobby body (like my Archie and Ava) she promised me whe would be. So a friend and I drove 6 hours to Boston to pick her up. When we got to her house, we noticed all of her dogs had very long legs!!! Except for one....who was Ava's size. She then said she wasn't breeding her anymore (she has a puppy from that dog also). Anyway, we stayed and took lots of pictures and chatted then left. When I started posting Adele's pictures on Facebook, some of my friends noticed right away and mentioned that she was bigger than Ava.....the breeder would swoop in and berate them!! how embarrassing!! And then all of her "posse" friends also chimed in and were mean!!!! Then she lost the envelope of cash (she requested cash) that I paid her. She told all of her friends that I stole the money back and that my friend and I were alcoholics !! I actually had to block her after she threatened to sue me and take the puppy back!!! Holy cow, I am at a total loss. Never met someone so unstable. ...in her defense she had "chemo brian" at the time and her mother-in-law passed away the morning that we picked Adele up. But her attitude has never changed. I am so not used to dealing with people like this. So am I crazy for ordering this DNA test? This breeder says she knows "her lines" ....omg, she bought these dogs and is breeding dogs from different countries!!! She's not even on second generations yet! lol. I'm not a mean person at all, but she brings out the worst in me. ok, sorry....that's it. Rant over. Actually now that we have no contact, I send pictures now and then to another mutual friend to share with the breeder. I think there are two pictures here and I don't know how that happened....sorry Did I mention that Adele has the longest legs and body of any maltese that I've ever seen???? They're so long, her knee keeps popping out!!! It's painful for her.
> View attachment 274506
> 
> View attachment 274506


Your little gal is beautiful! So sorry about her legs being prone to patella problems. SInce she is young and already showing problems that must be very worrisome for you. So sorry!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Biancav said:


> She’s a cutie! Just curious, can you share where in Boston you got her? When I was getting my Gia I didnt know of any.


She is not a show breeder, and is located in Topsfield, Ma. I paid way too much money to get a puppy without any papers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> Pat she didn’t have permission to breed her 1st Korean Maltese girl, yet she bred that little girl every time she came in heat. I don’t think she has pedigrees on any of them, but I cannot swear to that. I have noticed that all of her pictures of the pups they are laying down.


Well, I need to be kicked in the head...again. LOL. I know of another person who bought a puppy from her and does have AKC papers. I got nothing. Nothing but a very long body and very long legs. But I must say, I love her personality. Only Adele and Chyna like kids and other dogs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> Pat,
> I am so sorry you didn't get what you paid for, but Adele is sweet and pretty and yours. Unfortunately, there are way too many unscrupulous breeders and you my dear friend are too trusting. I am glad you shared your experience. It may help others meanwhile enjoy your girl.


I fell hook, line and sinker... I wasn't even looking for a puppy!!! My only request was shorter legs and body, heck Archie was 10 lbs, but had a cute body. I know another person who bought one her puppies and she ended up being close to 10 lbs! She won't last long, too many people are finding out about her, and she lives on drama and has threatened a few people with her lawyer.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The A Team said:


> She is not a show breeder, and is located in Topsfield, Ma. I paid way too much money to get a puppy without any papers.


Just to play devil's advocate, AKC papers really don't mean anything unless you are breeding. Any dog from a puppy mill will come with AKC papers. If you're wondering about her being purebred, you can do the DNA test.


----------



## gabby210 (Jun 17, 2015)

Orla said:


> That is so horrible





The A Team said:


> I fell hook, line and sinker... I wasn't even looking for a puppy!!! My only request was shorter legs and body, heck Archie was 10 lbs, but had a cute body. I know another person who bought one her puppies and she ended up being close to 10 lbs! She won't last long, too many people are finding out about her, and she lives on drama and has threatened a few people with her lawyer.


----------



## gabby210 (Jun 17, 2015)

I absolutely had permission to breed any of my dogs. To come on here and slander my name and make fun of my dogs is horrible. You don’t kniw me,you don’t know my adults nor babies. Let me tell you a very important part of Pats story!! I told her this wasn’t the puppy for her as I watched her grow and I thought she should wait!! Not once did I tell her that I told her 3 times and I have friends that know it messages that say it. This is so cruel,disrespectful,and wrong in so many ways. Every baby that I have sold I don’t have one complaint only great words how beautiful they are,how socialed,potty trained confident does a breeder get credit for that. You put yourself in my shoes you had a client with a deposit told her 3 times to wait i didn’t feel it was a good match but she still wanted her. I have breeding rights and all pedigree and they are also AKC as well. Don’t trash someone or something you only hear one side of!! I was informed about all this going on from a friend on Facebook. I never said you were a alcoholic how would I even know that I was told that but I’m not gonna go off their word because that’s wrong!! There’s always 3 sides to a story yours Pat,myn and the truth. So you bring me over to this site to continue to slander my name! I never said you took the cash I just lost my mother in law 1 hour before you picked Adele up!! So yes I was in a horrible state of mind I loved her as if she gave birth to me!! Yes I did battle cancer and have chemo brain. I’ll own up to what I need to but I will not let you Pat OLIVEIRA to continue telling nothing but lies. Do you think us breeders know exactly how long and tall they will be as adults?? We go off their parents their grandparents and any other litters in the past. We are not god and me buying from all different breeders in Korea wrong again!! My babies come from a well known show breeder in Korea. So please when you talk and write tell the truth!! Don’t go try to tell a ton of people that don’t know me,my family,my adults and babies a bunch of bull!! I owned up to myn own up to yours Pat!! You constantly left out a huge part of your story!! The breeder didn’t think it was a match as the baby was growing so she thought it was best to wait. I can’t believe adults actually sit down and do this at their age!! PURE EVIL


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Kara, you didn't have to sell the puppy to Pat. If you felt so strongly she was a bad match, you could have said NO. That is on you. Breeders have to make the right matches. And I'm not sure why you charge so much for your puppies when you're not showing. I do not think you are a puppy mill at all, and it sounds like you socialize your babies very well, but why the sky high prices without doing the work?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I personally disagree w/Elizabeth on one thing: "I do not think you are a puppy mill at all. . . " Anyone who breeds for gain w/out breeding to better the breed (thus showing) is in my book "a greeder, not a breeder." 
As for your evaluation of Pat, I think your remarks (as they were toward Joanne, another long time member here) are really uncalled for and mean-spirited. If I knew how to report you to Admin. w/the new format, I would do that.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I personally disagree w/Elizabeth on one thing: "I do not think you are a puppy mill at all. . . " Anyone who breeds for gain w/out breeding to better the breed (thus showing) is in my book "a greeder, not a breeder."
> As for your evaluation of Pat, I think your remarks (as they were toward Joanne, another long time member here) are really uncalled for and mean-spirited. If I knew how to report you to Admin. w/the new format, I would do that.


Sandi, you can report posts by clicking on the three dots at the top right of the post.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat...I’m so sorry you went through all this. Kara is a very good salesperson, knows how to market her fluffs very well but the bottom line is, she is a Backyard Breeder who breeds for pure profit. She does not show her dogs, nor is she bettering the breed. 
I just hope your fluff stays healthy and you don’t have the same experience that I had with Lacie and all her health issues.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm glad you all know me and some have known me for many years. I won't be sparing with anyone....life is just too short. Sorry you had to experience this drama. Enjoy, and stay safe.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Sandi, you can report posts by clicking on the three dots at the top right of the post.


I tried it but I am the village idiot so could not make it work!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> I personally disagree w/Elizabeth on one thing: "I do not think you are a puppy mill at all. . . " Anyone who breeds for gain w/out breeding to better the breed (thus showing) is in my book "a greeder, not a breeder."
> As for your evaluation of Pat, I think your remarks (as they were toward Joanne, another long time member here) are really uncalled for and mean-spirited. If I knew how to report you to Admin. w/the new format, I would do that.


Sandi, Thank you so much for your help in trying to "bail me out" of this drama. I appreciate you beyond words 🤩. Everyone knows I love Adele and wouldn't trade her for the world. Adele is not the problem 🙄. I thought I was safe here to speak my inner most thoughts, but obviously not. Actually I feel worse for others who have been "taken"...there is one particularly horrible thing that she did to someone, but I will end this now.


----------

